# Female Seeds C99 ?



## rebel (Mar 9, 2014)

just got 4 female seeds and wandering what type yield, growth, potency etc.. I should expect from C99 ?
Outdoors.


----------



## kaotik (Mar 9, 2014)

don't know how females seeds are, but just keep an eye for any budrot with her.
seemed a common problem with most i know that tried growing C99 outdoors. (though i've also seen some do fine)

i've only ran her once OD, and she molded pretty bad. 
..beauty smoke though. enough where i'm gonna try again myself this season.

 just be vigilant. but it's definitely a quality stash-jar filler 
yield and potency are both good too. growth.. she can be a little viney IME.


----------



## DrFever (Mar 9, 2014)

C99 is a  GRADE A  and pretty decent  hybrid sativa dominant your asking  what kind of yield you should expect well comes down to how good you can grow   your room set up, lights  for instance its not uncommon  to get 1 - 2 pounds  from c99 from a 1000 watt  set up


----------



## Locked (Mar 9, 2014)

C99 is top shelf and one of the few Sativa leaning hybrids that finish quicker than true Sativas. It is on my short list. Good yields, uplifting high. No one can tell you what your yield will be as it is a result of too many factors...some that you can control and others that you can't.   jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2014)

I have never grown C99 outdoors, but she was my first hydro girl.  Cindy has a nice up high, a great taste and finishes fast, especially for a sativa type girl.  I think you will like her.  Whose Cindy is this?


----------



## rebel (Mar 9, 2014)

THG , They are from (female seeds)  4 fem. seeds from the tude. 
how would you compare the high to Satori's high ?


----------



## robertr (Mar 9, 2014)

I grew both Joey Weed C99 and Female Seeds C99. Joey Weed 's had hard dense buds with a great stone. Female Seeds C99 had a looser bud and the high was not what I remembered from the Joey Weed C99.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2014)

IMO, the Satori is a better up high and I like the flavor of the Satori better.  But C99 is a great strain and she takes a little less time than Satori.  I usually took my cindy out 7-8 weeks and take the Satori out 9 weeks.

I grew Joey Weed's C99 also.  I did do a run of Mosca's C99 which was good, but they weren't fem seeds.  I don't really care for fem seeds personally and if I have a choice, I buy the non-fem.


----------

